

UK Internet records to be stored for a year  - iamelgringo
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/scienceandtechnology/technology/technologynews/5105519/Internet-records-to-be-stored-for-a-year.html

======
iamelgringo
Why aren't people up in arms about this? I don't get it.

~~~
jodrellblank
because it's only going to be used for _good_ , of course.

...

 _sigh_

